# Looking to Upgrade 1.4L Turbo



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Definitely go for a tune before anything else. You won’t believe the power increase!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Tune, intake and exhaust....best upgrades for now by far, I just recently installed ZZP v3 turbo but havent had time to test her out yet still breaking in the new turbo. Im sure with tune intake and exhaust youll be happy!


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Definitely go for a tune before anything else. You won’t believe the power increase!


What are the best tunes? Drop some links maybe? 🤔


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Tune, intake and exhaust....best upgrades for now by far, I just recently installed ZZP v3 turbo but havent had time to test her out yet still breaking in the new turbo. Im sure with tune intake and exhaust youll be happy!


Definitely going to look into a tune, I have the air intake already, and I've been eyeballing the magnaflow dual exhuast for a while now. But it is ever enough? 🤔🤣


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

RickestRick_Cruze said:


> Definitely going to look into a tune, I have the air intake already, and I've been eyeballing the magnaflow dual exhuast for a while now. But it is ever enough? 🤔🤣


Keep in mind the magnaflow dual setup muffler is located in a terrivle stop I have that dual setup asxwell never had a problem with it just I’m super low on coil overs and been scraping it since 2012 😂 redoing my exhuast this year going with a custom setup wanna do catless so I’ll keep u posted !


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Keep in mind the magnaflow dual setup muffler is located in a terrivle stop I have that dual setup asxwell never had a problem with it just I’m super low on coil overs and been scraping it since 2012 😂 redoing my exhuast this year going with a custom setup wanna do catless so I’ll keep u posted !


Yesssss please do!! I wasn't planning on doing coil overs, but I did wanna lower the car a little. Got a picture of it? I would love to see it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RickestRick_Cruze said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I haven't had my car for a while due to a rear end collision. Three weeks later, $5,000 worth of repairs later, I got my baby back! So, I am already thinking on what I want to do to her! Why not upgrade the turbocharger!?!? Now, I won't lie to y'all I am not a mechanic, nor do I know the ends and outs of cars! If I want to upgrade the charger, what are some other things I need to consider? I am not trying to blow my motor or cause any other issues because I did not plan this out correctly and go at it without knowing what I am doing! Just to let everyone know, the car is completely stock beside the K&N Cold Air Intake that I installed. Can wait to read the comments and start this project car!


Start by using 89+ although 91+ is better.


RickestRick_Cruze said:


> What are the best tunes? Drop some links maybe? 🤔


BNR and Trifecta are two of our vendors that supply tunes. 



RickestRick_Cruze said:


> Definitely going to look into a tune, I have the air intake already, and I've been eyeballing the magnaflow dual exhuast for a while now. But it is ever enough? 🤔🤣


I have a Trifecta tuned GEN I and the Magnaflow exhaust. Better fuel and the tune will do more than anything, but the exhaust makes it sound better.



RickestRick_Cruze said:


> Yesssss please do!! I wasn't planning on doing coil overs, but I did wanna lower the car a little. Got a picture of it? I would love to see it!











***Official Lowered Cruze Photo Thread***


Please only post the following in this thread... Mod's please remove other posts! Any before and after pictures is greatly appreciated as well. 1. Model Year (2011...2012...) 2. Engine (1.4T or 1.8) 3. Trim Level (ECO, LT, LTZ) 4. Suspension Type (spring / coilover) 5. Supplier (DGR... H&R) 6...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## taxonly (Nov 23, 2021)

RickestRick_Cruze said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I haven't had my car for a while due to a rear end collision. Three weeks later, $5,000 worth of repairs later, I got my baby back! So, I am already thinking on what I want to do to her! Why not upgrade the turbocharger!?!? Now, I won't lie to y'all I am not a mechanic, nor do I know the ends and outs of cars! If I want to upgrade the charger, what are some other things I need to consider? I am not trying to blow my motor or cause any other issues because I did not plan this out correctly and go at it without knowing what I am doing! Just to let everyone know, the car is completely stock beside the K&N Cold Air Intake that I installed. Can wait to read the comments and start this project car!


get some coilovers or springs, a muffler/resignator delete!


----------



## Mothman (8 mo ago)

RickestRick_Cruze said:


> What are the best tunes? Drop some links maybe? 🤔


I just got the BNR tune and it's like driving a completely different car. Absolutely love it. Plus the AutoCal V3 they send you with it allows you to check and clear your own check engine lights and diagnostics codes which is super useful.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR has tuning and bigger turbos for these. Our TD025R makes HUGE power over the stock turbo









BNR TD025R Turbocharger-BNR-TD025R






store.badnewsracing.net


----------



## Mothman (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> BNR has tuning and bigger turbos for these. Our TD025R makes HUGE power over the stock turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be recommended to swap out the stock conrods and pistons with a bigger turbo? I've heard that with anything more than a tune, the stock internals can't really handle much more power.


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

Mothman said:


> Would it be recommended to swap out the stock conrods and pistons with a bigger turbo? I've heard that with anything more than a tune, the stock internals can't really handle much more power.


I would love to hear the response to this before dropping $1,799 for a new turbo. 🤔


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No need to swap out anything, our turbo will make as much power as the motor will take, and is capable of making even more. As long as you keep boost reasonable there's no reason to expect anything to break or blow up using our turbo. If you get a BNR tune we will absolutely tune it to a safe limit with huge power.


----------



## Mothman (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> No need to swap out anything, our turbo will make as much power as the motor will take, and is capable of making even more. As long as you keep boost reasonable there's no reason to expect anything to break or blow up using our turbo. If you get a BNR tune we will absolutely tune it to a safe limit with huge power.


Cool, good to know! Once I am looking to get the turbo, should I just make a new ticket in the tune portal to request an updated tune with the new turbo before install?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup!


----------

